# Linux Webspace und Shoutcast



## tschinkes (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe einen Webspace auf dem Tomcat läuft, und nun wollte ich wissen, ob man mit Tomcat auch einen Shoutcast Server installieren kann und wenn ja wie das funktioniert?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Februar 2008)

Hi,

auf reinem Webspace kannst du keinen Shoutcast-Server laufen lassen; Tomcat hat damit auch nichts zu tun. Was du benötigst, ist ein Shell-Account. Schreibe einfach deinen Provider an und bitte um die Einrichtung bzw. alternativ um ein Upgrade deines Pakets, um gesagten Shell-Account zu erhalten.


----------

